
What Was Fermat’s “Marvelous” Proof? - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsVl7_R2MvI&feature=youtu.be
======
ColinWright
I was still waking up when I watched this today, but I only spotted one
mistake, which is pretty good for a video about a technical subject and aimed
at a general audience.

It also gives a plausible reason why Fermat (a) thought he had a proof, and
(b) didn't.

